# kmail mails verschwinden

## Simonheld

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass bei kmail in letzter Zeit ab und zu bei einzelnen Mails der Inhalt nicht mehr angezeigt wird.

Zum Beispiel wollte ich nochmal nachsehen was ich meinem Prof. gestern genau geschrieben hatte und ging in den Ordner "Versendete Nachrichten".

Die vom mir abgeschickte Nachricht war auch noch da, d.h. Betreff, Empfänger und Uhrzeit waren im Ordnerfenster noch da, aber dort wo normalerweise der Inhalt angezeigt wird, bleibt alles weiss.

Zur Info: Ich verschlüssele meine Mails mit gpg, speichere sie aber unverschöüsselt ab. (kann man einstellen)

Ich hatte auch schon das Problem, dass sich eine Mail einfach nicht löschen ließ. Die Nachricht wurde im Ornder wie üblich symbolisch durchgestrichen aber weiter ist nichts passiert, d.h. sie wurde nicht in den Mülleimer verschoben.

Wenn ich die Nachricht, deren Inhalt nicht angezeigt wird, an mich selbst um- oder weiterleitete, konnte ich sie anschliessend bis jetzt immer lesesn.

Mir kommt diese Verhalten sehr merkwürdig vor. Kennt das jemand ? Gibts eine einfache Erklärung ?

Viele Grüße

----------

## firefly

verwendest du POP oder IMAP?

----------

## Simonheld

pop

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Kennt das jemand ?

 Ja ich..

hatte vor einiger Zeit genau die Gleichen Probleme, die Mail's waren aber nicht wirklich weg bzw gelöscht, teilweise konnte ich sie einen Tag später wieder lesen, sprich der Inhalt wurde auch wieder angezeigt.

Bei mir läuft es allerdings über imap

Ich vermute dieses Problem betrifft nur eine bestimmte kmail-Version, leider kann ich nicht mehr sagen welche, da ich inzwischen ein Update auf KDE-4.2 gemacht habe.

zZt. nutze ich

KMail

Version 1.10.92

Unter KDE 4.1.87 (KDE 4.1.87 (KDE 4.2 >= 20090101)

hiermit ist wieder alles bestens.

MfG

----------

## Simonheld

ok ich hatte kmail zwar erst vor kurzem neu installiert, aber anscheinend ist es noch nicht die neueste version,... ich habe version 1.9.9 und kde 3.5.9

ich schau mal nach updates und hoffe dann gehts wieder... danke schön

----------

## Wolle

Ich weiß nicht, ob mein Problem mit deinem irgenwas zu tun hat. Wenn ich in der Liste eine Mail rechtsklicke und "Antworten" auswähle, habe ich manchmal den Original-Text nicht in dem Antwort-Fenster. Ich öffne in so einem Fall die Original-Mail mit Doppelklick und wähle in dem Fenster "Antworten". Dann geht es.

Was ich sagen will ist: Versuch doch mal die Mail über andere Wege zu öffnen, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Ich halte das für einen Bug (vielleicht der selbe bei uns beiden). Ich hab im Moment aber leider keine Zeit, mich darum zu kümmern.

----------

## SvenFischer

Wo bitte kann man einstellen, das die e-mails unverschlüsselt gespeichert werden? Klappt das auch bei s/mime mit Zertifikaten?

----------

## mattes

Hi,

das Problem habe ich auch manchmal häufig, dann wieder Wochenlang nicht. Die Mails lese ich dann mit Sylpheed (liegen alle auf dem IMAP Server).

Wollte dazu schon vor etwa einem halben Jahr einen Bugreport eingestellen, es gab aber schon Diverse zu dem Thema.   :Rolling Eyes: 

In KDE4 habe ich das Problem nicht mehr.

----------

